# Happy Birthday to the Boys of the Exquisite Litter 4/3



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope all of the boys have a very Happy First Birthday! Selfishly, I hope for some updated photos 

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy birthday to all!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday to all the boys but particularly Piaget and Rufus, our forum regulars! arty:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my....a birthday already?! Geez, time does go by fast, doesn't it? Happy Birthday to all..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boys. 
Pictures please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy, happy birthday to each and every one of you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Piaget, Cartier(Rigatoni), Mikimoto(Wilson) and Bvulgari (Rufus)

Post 280 of this thread for picts

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=548&highlight=exquisite+litter&page=28


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthdayarty:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - I can't believe these little darlings are a year old already. Happy birthday boys.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY PIAGET, RUFUS, WILSON, AND RIGATONI!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS TO YOU EXQUISITE BOYS!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty::juggle:Happy birthday to the boys of the equisite litter!:juggle:arty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

A Very Happy Birthday to the Exquisite boys!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Piaget started his day with a long wrestling session with his half-brother. I usually keep the sessions short since both are in full coats, still showing and are both blowing coat. Long wrestling sessions make it miserable for everyone, but today seemed to be a great day for an exception. I'll have to share his birthday pictures another day just due to being short on time today.

Wilson's Mom will probably share some pictures of him soon, but I did get Rigatoni's Mom to share a few of him. He just had his first groomer trip last week after the blowing coat stage got to be a little more than she cared to handle. We all know how that goes. Smart move on her part, I'm sure!

Here is Rigatoni before his grooming:








(I love the glow of the angel halo on his head! LOL)

Here is the cutey after (photo taken a couple of days ago):









Christy, do you have any new pictures of Rufus? I probably shouldn't even ask you since I don't have any ready of Piaget.


----------



## Luvmyhavs (Dec 31, 2007)

Daddy "Tyler" says HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS!!!

Does that mean I'm a year older too?

Humm......

And, no, you can't have my bone......


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*A very happy Birthday Boys!*
Luvmyhavs, Tyler is gorgeous! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy I expect to see a video of Rufus for his Birthday Please.

Rigatoni is such a cutie oh and daddy Tyler you handsome stud you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie!!! Is that you?! That's one of my favorite pictures of Tyler. He's such a handsome stud. Obviously, Tinky thinks so too.

Piaget thanks his daddy for the greetings. Yep, you're a year older too! Ha ha!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Rigatoni is very cute! I love his black-tipped ears. And Tyler is a very handsome dad.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo: Happy Birthday!!!!:whoo:*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Luvmyhavs. Tyler is just gorgeous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Rigatoni's tipping on the ears and the coat (though that appears to be gone after his new do. I had a poodle with that tipping once. It was gorgeous but people always used to stop me after his grooming to ask if I had them dyed like that. Ummm, no!

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Rigatoni is so cute and it is nice to get an updated photo! Okay waiting on Rufus and Piaget  

Tyler is as gorgeous as Kimberly described him! I love how rich his black and white is.

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG...Rigatoni is a looker!! Tyler, you too!

Happy Birthday, All the Exquisite Boys!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Luvmyhavs said:


> Daddy "Tyler" says HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS!!!
> 
> Does that mean I'm a year older too?
> 
> ...


:whoo:Hey Tyler and family-- Comet says "Hi! That is a cool bone  "


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Rigatoni is really handsome as is his dad! Welcome to Tyler and fam, too..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday to the Handsome Boys!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is it your birthday also Tyler? Then this one is for you Tyler:whoo:
PS-happy first post......hope to hear more


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well thank you all for the Birthday wishes!! I love that pic of Tyler Julie! He is so gosh darn handsome! And look there at Rigatoni! Wow! I love the new do! It's amazing how strong a family resemblence sp? there is with these brothers!

Happy Birthday to Piaget, Rigatoni and Wilson! I hope you are all having a wonderful day and getting properly spoiled as a loved Hav should! This morning daddy made up some helium balloons at work to honor the birthday boy and all the customers oohed and ahhhed over him. Then Rufus and I cut out of work early and went up to the middle school. Bo forgot his lunch. :doh: But it was great fun for Rufus. Tons of kids and adults stopped to love on him and he got plenty of attention from them all once they found out it was his birthday! He's been a lazy boy for most of the day, but he sure woke up for dinner! I cooked up some chicken especially for him to go with his kibble and he got to sneak a few tidbits extra. When Larry gets home from work I'll let him give a few more pieces and then he'll get his birthday present! He's loving all the attention.  

Kimberly my camera is on the charger, and I've been trying to snap a few pics throughout the day, so lets see if I get anything! I need to run a quick errand and when I get back I'll see if I got any decent pics to post! Cross your fingers!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, sounds like Rufus has had a nice busy birthday! What a great day with BALLOONS! 

Oh yes, share lots of pics when you can, we'll be waiting.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't believe they are all a year old already!!!! Happy birthday, gang!! 

Tyler is gorgeous. Welcome to the forum! I just love his daring pose. 

I'd love to see more pics. Rigatoni is a snugglebug in that 'after' pic. What a cutie!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope some of you are still awake! I just sorted through the pictures I took today and found a few nice enough to share. I hope you enjoy them! My son took the pic of Rufus and the bully stick. He said it showed Rufus' favorite things ~ a bully stick to chew on and a warm sunbeam to lie in. And Rufus also says nope! you can't have my bully!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

And then just a couple more... The first one is Rufus investigating the cutting board. Hmmmm Is THAT CHICKEN? :hungry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is so handsome! I love your great photos Christy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, great pictures! I love the last one. Rufus' coat is GORGEOUS. I love it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow Rufus has grown up and boy are you doing a great job on his coat! I hope he had some chicken tonight!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The chicken photo cracked me up. That's what Kubrick does every time I make him chicken! 

Love the close-up shot. Rufus really is all grown up.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday boys! Love all the photos!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you! Amanda, If I'm cooking chicken you can bet it's for the critters! My hubby, son and I are vegan, so cooking up chicken or eggs are a special treat for the dogs and the parrots. All my critters shared in Rufus's special treat tonight. Even the birds got a little piece of chicken with their dinner.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rufus & Piaget!!! It seems like only yesterday they were little babies!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm really sorry that I joined the forum to late to watch these boys grow! They are gorgeous one year olds...hmmm....now I'll have to search for the puppy thread so I can see them as mere babes. Happy Birthday Boys!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Christy-wow! Dedication to be vegan and still cook chicken. 

I do have say it is strange to me that birds eat chicken???? :suspicious: Maybe it is the norm but it seems rather odd. I feel like Rufus needed to have some birthday wolf!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christy, thank you for the Rufus pics. He's such a handsome man now with a profuse coat.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh Christy-wow! Dedication to be vegan and still cook chicken.
> 
> I do have say it is strange to me that birds eat chicken???? :suspicious: Maybe it is the norm but it seems rather odd. I feel like Rufus needed to have some birthday wolf!


Birthday wolf?? :suspicious: LOL! Yeah it's really odd to me, birds will eat a bit of chicken and also eggs now and again. Silly little cannibals!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great pictures, Christy! Rufus is looking very handsome and happy. You are really keeping up with his coat!

(Amanda, when I was raising canaries and finches - little bitty birds- I would feed them eggs and egg shells on occasion to help supplement. Now that just seems so wrong to me!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY Christy!!!! Rufus is so absolutely handdsome!!!! He is a beauty.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy, Rufus is looking so handsome and I agree his coat is lovely. His eyes look blue in one of the photos. Are they or is it the photo?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope that Christy doesn't mind me answering your question, Lisa, but Rufus has one brown eye and one blue! I think it makes him look even more handsome!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, that one blue eye kept him out of the show ring. :frusty: That was much to my chagrin, but not to Christy's. 

I have some new pictures of Wilson and a couple from December that I asked if I could post, but never did. Here's Wilson, and his family, too!

From this to this:
















Mr. Vanity:









Wilson at Christmas:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, Wilson is so handsome! His family is very handsome too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly I can definitely see why you did a repeat of this breeding, they are all stunning


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Leeann. I've been thrilled with how adorable each one of them has turned out, but not only that - how well their families care for them!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This really was an exquisite litter. Wilson (and his family) is also stunning.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

There is such a strong family resemblance between all the exquisite boys.  

Rufus looks so grown up and handsome. His coloring is beautiful and his coat is so thick and gorgeous. I just wish we could see in the pictures how stunning his one blue, one brown eyes are.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well I agree with Christy that Rufus is pretty spectacular - maybe in his heart of hearts he wanted to be an Australian Shepard with the one blue eye. It's beautiful and creates such distinguished face - the color seems to be enhanced by his coat.

It is amazing how much all the boys look like each other - it's going to be interesting to see if it holds true on your new litter.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Thanks Leeann. I've been thrilled with how adorable each one of them has turned out, but not only that - how well their families care for them!


Thank you Kimberly! and thank you everyone for wishing Rufus a great birthday! :biggrin1:



Me&2Girls said:


> Christy, Rufus is looking so handsome and I agree his coat is lovely. His eyes look blue in one of the photos. Are they or is it the photo?


It looks like you got the answer on that already, but I'll chime in now even though I'm a bit late. Yes Rufus has one blue eye and one brown. If it wasn't for that, I never would've gotton him. That blue eye kept him out of the show ring and gave us the chance to have this wonderful guy! I have to agree that his silver highlights accentuate the blue eye making it look even more stunning. I've been so pleased with him, right from the start. He's a great dog and Kimberly is a wonderful breeder. Rufus came here well socialized and crate trained--she even had him used to going in the car, so taking over from there was easy! He's so smart and so eager to please! When we first got our little fluff ball, I never could've imagined just how much we would fall in love with him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All the pictures of the birthday boys are awesome! They are all just extremely handsome,healthy looking guys! That's wonderful!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, Rufus is looking so handsome! You are doing a great job with his coat! He's stunning!

I loved the photos of Wilson - and his family! They are like models!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Jane and Julie. :biggrin1: Wow! Wilsons family are very good looking people! That photo looks picture perfect!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I know - after seeing that photo, I feel like I should look better so I at least look as good as my Havs! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> I know - after seeing that photo, I feel like I should look better so I at least look as good as my Havs! :biggrin1:


Jane, I've seen pics of you and you have nothing to worry about! You look good!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane said:


> I know - after seeing that photo, I feel like I should look better so I at least look as good as my Havs! :biggrin1:


I was thinking the same thing!ound:
If you have to be pretty to own a hav----Quincy will be looking for a new Mom!ound:

Jane----you are very pretty...:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm late in commenting, but I finally got around to coming back here and seeing the wonderful photos you've put up, ladies. Wow! Rufus is gorgeous, Christy!!! It's been WAY too long since we'd seen any pics of him. he has grown and is simply stunning! Wilson is pretty amazing too. My gosh, those coats are impeccably clean! I never wanted a white or sable Hav because I was afraid of staining, but I see it CAN be done. lol 

Kimberly, the pups from this litter are indeed exquisite. Congrats!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> My gosh, those coats are impeccably clean! I never wanted a white or sable Hav because I was afraid of staining, but I see it CAN be done. lol


Thank you Marj! I think I was just blessed with this guy! We haven't had problems with staining--not tear stains or even saliva stains. I hope I didn't just jinx myself! :brushteeth:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I've been so impressed with how well Christy keeps Rufus and Rigatoni & Wilson's mommas keep them. All three of them seem to look perfect all the time. Granted, grooming is hard work at times and they've been going through the coat blowing which is so hard with those lush, full coats, but they have all three managed to keep the boys looking even nicer than Momma Tinky!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Granted, grooming is hard work at times and they've been going through the coat blowing which is so hard with those lush, full coats, but they have all three managed to keep the boys looking even nicer than Momma Tinky!


That's only because I have ONE Hav to groom! The real test would be to have TWO litters of puppies and their mamas AND then see how well I can keep up!

So..... WHEN are you sending them over?


----------

